# Too slow to beat...



## fenglong (Feb 9, 2012)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/taijiman7777#p/a/u/2/2zidV6C3dZo[/video]


----------



## mograph (Feb 9, 2012)

Hah! Ian knows his stuff, and he's a good guy, too.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the video some nice application.  
 I wish he had a partner closer to his size.  
I know when I do tuishou with a 5 foot
100 lb girl I look like the master in a wuxia movie.


----------



## fenglong (Feb 10, 2012)

@oaktree

Which application? =p
I think you mixed up the 2 videos of him.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 10, 2012)

I click the link and it was his channel.  
  I picked his taiji vs mma.  
Chen Bing video excellent taiji vs mma.


----------



## fenglong (Feb 11, 2012)

oaktree said:


> I click the link and it was his channel.
> I picked his taiji vs mma.
> Chen Bing video excellent taiji vs mma.



Oh I see, that link is supposed to direct to this video:


----------

